# red and black frog



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

hi folks... any ideas what this may be?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow the name slips my mind, but they were really popular a few years back adn woudl be at every show i went to, now they hardly come in, i guess the demand for them was never high anyway, but less so now.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Fire Walking Frog or Red-banded Rubber Frog (Phrynomantis bifasciatus)


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats an awesome frog, are they coming in again?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

They have/had some at That Pet Place . . .


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

I love those frogs. I was going to breed them awhile back but I ran out of tank space. Current issue right now. LOL


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

The frog doens't look healthy... It seems to have some skin problems


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I kept those a few years ago, I think I may have had three but I think I enede up selling them, don't quite remember. They are cool frogs but they have different requiremnets that darts as far as I can remember


----------

